# Remember these crazy bastards?



## MR. evil (Aug 19, 2009)

Remeber these guys?



Looks like I may be riding with them on Sunday at either Miller's Pond or Case Mt. Got an email out of the blue from one of these dudes asking if I wanted to ride this weekend. Should be fun. If anyone is intrested shot me off a PM.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2009)

sweet video..


----------



## JD (Aug 20, 2009)

That place looks fun.  Some good riders! What gear do they use for all those pedal kicks.


----------



## eatskisleep (Aug 22, 2009)

Another place I'd like to get to sometime.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 22, 2009)

JD said:


> That place looks fun.  Some good riders! What gear do they use for all those pedal kicks.



Case is a great place, in addition to the stuff in the vid which is on the stunt trail. There are also a bunch of really fun / technical riding trails.

Not sure what kind of bike / gear they ride. The onlt thing I remember is that both of these guys had rear rims that had to be 40mm to 50mm wide.


----------

